
Blood money: Bayer's inventory of HIV-contaminated blood products - schrototo
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24785997
======
schrototo
Abstract:

This article presents an overlooked case of research misconduct and violations
of basic principles of medical and business ethics. When Bayer's Cutter
Laboratories realized that their blood products, Factor VIII and IX or
antihemophiliac factor (AHF), were contaminated with human immunodeficiency
virus (HIV), the financial investment in the product was considered too high
to destroy the inventory. Cutter misrepresented the results of its own
research and sold the contaminated AHF to overseas markets in Asia and Latin
America without the precaution of heat treating the product recommended for
eliminating the risk. As a consequence, hemophiliacs who infused the HIV-
contaminated Factor VIII and IX tested positive for HIV and developed AIDS.

Full article: [https://sci-
hub.se/https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24785...](https://sci-
hub.se/https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24785997)

